# per batch dateien kopieren falls vorhanden



## xlanhackerx (19. September 2007)

hallo liebe Community.
Ich besitze eine Netzwerkfestplatte auf der eine Datei ist, welche per batch datei auf den jeweiligen rechner kopiert werden soll.Ich lade von antivir die updatedatei manuell runter und möchte nun dass diese per script von der netzwerkfestplatte direkt in den Ordner kopiert wird.
Könnt ihr mir da ein beispielscript zeigen 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar !!

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## Ripper11 (29. September 2007)

Hi,


```
@echo off

if not exist Pfad_der_AntiVir_Datei_auf_deim_PC

xcopy Pfad_der_AntiVir_Datei_auf_Netzwerkfestplatte Pfad_der_AntiVir_Datei_auf_deim_PC
```

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es das ist was du brauchst. Falls die AntiVir Datei auf deinem PC nicht vorhanden ist, kopiert das Scirpt die AntiVir Datei von der Netzwerkfestplatte in das AntiVir Verzeichnis auf deinem PC. Aber du musst halt jedes mal das Script umändern weil ja jede neue Updatedatei einen anderen Namen hat.

Gruß Fabi


----------

